# Zero turn mower won't roll home



## Jakebob (Jun 15, 2006)

Hello, I just bought a non running Dixon mower from my neighbor. I wondered if anyone here in the 4 cylinder page can tell me how to release the hydralics so I can push it over to my house to start working on the vanguard engine? Thanks for any help, Jakebob


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You need to open up the bypass valve. Depending on the type of drive set up, it could be a lever that is pushed in or pulled out, or a valve that needs to be opened. Make sure the parking brake is not activated.

You might try looking at an operators manual for your specific model at the Dixon site --> http://www.dixon-ztr.com/node2402.aspx


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Some Dixon's have a chain drive to each wheel. Just loosen up the chain tensioner and slide the chain off the drive sprocket.

Good Luck.


----------



## Jakebob (Jun 15, 2006)

*I found the lever on the zero turn*

Hi, I found the lever on the Dixon mower. Mine was on the right pumpat the back side. I was able to find a pdf of the manual online that told me what to do. Thanks 30year for the website address. That was the ticket. Thanks RKDOC for sheding some light on my question. Much appreciated.


----------

